

Resource for begining programmers - rr110
http://robbie-ratchet.blogspot.com/2009/08/programming-basic.html

======
DanielStraight
You have to know how to program to be educated? Is this guy serious? We have
division of labor for a reason. Farming and raising livestock are fundamental
to our society too. So is shipping, perhaps even more so than computers.
Politics is also a defining element of our society. Why isn't he suggesting
that everyone needs to know how to farm, run a shipping business, and be in
politics too? It doesn't make any sense. Again, division of labor. Not
everyone should know how to program. That just wastes their time from doing
other things, things that programmers don't know how to do.

~~~
billswift
The article was a little short and sloppy, but what most people who make this
claim mean is that computers are increasingly integrated into EVERYTHING we do
today, so having at least a basic understanding of how they work, similar to
what is learned in, and most easily learned by, an introductory programming
course, is increasingly important in effectively using them.

